# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  فوری!ثبت نام لاتاری 2021

## Cristiano

سلام دوستان کسی اطلاعی از لاتاری امریکا داره که شرایط چجوریه؟!چیا میخاد واسه ثبت نام و اگه جزو اون 50 هزار نفر برنده ی قرعه کشی بشیم اقامت دایم بهمون میده امریکا؟بعد اگه برنده شدیم چقدر پول باید داشته باشیم کلا واسه ثبت نامش چیا لازمه و اگه شانسمون زد برنده شدیم چی میشه میتونیم بریم امریکا و از این جهنم خلاص شیم؟ :Yahoo (4): و با برنده شدن تو لاتاری چجوری باید بریم امریکا یعنی چقدر پول و اینا میخاد اگه برنده شیم؟!

----------


## sina_u

این سایتش
https://dvlottery.state.gov/

انگلیسیت خوبه شرایطشو بخون
https://travel.state.gov/content/dam...ns-English.pdf

اینم فارسیش
https://www.hamimohajer.com/immigrat...y/requirements

----------


## -Sara-

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## VENOM.M

ببخشید بابت اسپم
خدایی تاپیک های انجمن داره به سمت جالبی میره لایک

----------


## amir.t34

> سلام دوستان کسی اطلاعی از لاتاری امریکا داره که شرایط چجوریه؟!چیا میخاد واسه ثبت نام و اگه جزو اون 50 هزار نفر برنده ی قرعه کشی بشیم اقامت دایم بهمون میده امریکا؟بعد اگه برنده شدیم چقدر پول باید داشته باشیم کلا واسه ثبت نامش چیا لازمه و اگه شانسمون زد برنده شدیم چی میشه میتونیم بریم امریکا و از این جهنم خلاص شیم؟و با برنده شدن تو لاتاری چجوری باید بریم امریکا یعنی چقدر پول و اینا میخاد اگه برنده شیم؟!


برنده شدن تازه مرحله اولیه هستش
شما اگه برنده بشی کلی مشخصات طرف رو میسنجن... کلا راحت نیست
پول هم که قطعا میخواد..حداقل 200 میل

----------


## amir.t34

بزار واسه 6 سال بعد که دموکرات ها اومدن بعدش برو

----------


## mlt

_خدارو چه دیدی شاید2020 جو بایدن اومد بالا




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.t34


بزار واسه 6 سال بعد که دموکرات ها اومدن بعدش برو


_

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

داداش آمریکا درسته کشور پیشرفته ایه ولی خداوکیلی کشور آرومی نیست که توش دنبال آرامش باشی
برای آرامش این کشورای کوچولوی اروپایی مثل سوئد و ... خوبه
زندگی تو آمریکا هم مثل ایران زندگی تو جنگله

----------


## Pcstud

> داداش آمریکا درسته کشور پیشرفته ایه ولی خداوکیلی کشور آرومی نیست که توش دنبال آرامش باشی
> برای آرامش این کشورای کوچولوی اروپایی مثل سوئد و ... خوبه
> زندگی تو آمریکا هم مثل ایران زندگی تو جنگله


آخه بدی اینجور کشورا اینه که زبانشون انگلیسی نیست

----------

